# New Alumacraft T14XL



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Friday morning, I was rolling through Craigslist, as I do numerous times daily, on the prowl for a good deal. Noticed a guy selling a 14 foot Alumacraft, with slight corrosion issues, for 100 bucks. Can't pass that up. Called the guy, and he sent me a few more pictures, and a few descriptions. Now, there was no way I could leave it. Paypalled the guy 100 bucks, so he wouldn't sell out from under me, and met dad at his work at 6. He and I drove the rest of the way down in the truck to pick it up (75 miles each way from his work, which is about 45 from the house). This thing fits absolutely perfectly in the back of a full size long bed pickup. Nice snug fit in between the side walls, with the keel on the tailgate. 

Here are a few pictures. It is a 1985 Alumacraft T14XL. The previous owner is a retired aircraft engineer, so he was very meticulous, and all work done so far was done superbly. Most boats I get are from people who haven't a clue, and usually cause more damage than help. 











Original interior layout. Seems there was plywood on top of the aluminum, making "pods" at the transom. The only thing missing was the splashwell, as the previous owner said it was too corroded (this boat originally spent time in salt). 









Yes, that is a livewell on the port side.





Here it is with the stuff that he removed, due to corrosion, or to remove the partially rotted transom.





The transom does have 2 holes for the livewell pump and drain, and seeing as the existing livewell won't be big enough to use for bass in a tourney, or for flounder or seatrout or reds when I go salt fishing, I probably won't reinstall it. I probably won't put any livewell in, as this won't be a tourney bass rig (won't sell my Yazoo until I restore the 1988 18' Alumacraft bass boat sitting out back). 





The previous owner didn't want one either, so he made a nice cover for the back end (hence the shined up part of the transom). It looks quite nice, so I will probably use it. A little 5200 sealant, and rivets that match the rest of the hull will make that look like it was intended, and not merely a patch. 





No dents I can find.





Here is the only issue. This is the reason he started disassembling it.
Apparently, some of the salt water managed to get between the two layers of aluminum here right behind the keel, besides these 2 holes (one goes all the way through), there is a little bubbling in the area. I will probably have to cut out a small section around the area, and replace it with a new piece of aluminum. Merely patching the holes will not stop the corrosion, so it will start making other holes later on. Right now, I have it while it is young, and has really only affected a 2 inch by 8 inch section, which is actually in a convenient spot to patch. 





Little bit of rust presumably from bunk fasteners. 





The guy also had a real nice 2 year old Continental galvanized trailer, which actually met my specs (longer tongue than what is considered correct for a 14 footer), for 350 extra, but I didn't have that laying around. Really wished I did, but that wasn't going to happen. 

Not exactly sure what I am going to do with it. Were it a 16 footer, I would easily mod it, and sell my Yazoo, as a vee would probably suit my rough water a little better, but I am not sure I would be happy with a 1.5 foot drop in length. 

It is a long shaft, and rated for a prop rated 35 (by '85, all motors were prop rated). The earlier model of this boat, back when motors were still crank rated, was 40 horse, so I can run the crank rated 40 longshaft on this just fine. I am sure it will fly as well. 

I have always had utmost respect for Alumacrafts, but every time I get another, they never cease to amaze me. They do the little things that make a difference, and truly are one of the best built boats on the market. Both this, and the 18 foot bass boat we have are absolute tanks.


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

Wish I was closer.I'd like to have a V hull like that.


----------



## Jim (Jun 1, 2009)

nice score man! =D>


----------



## Bubba (Jun 1, 2009)

Looks like you got a great deal, and a nice little project as well. Like Jim said, Nice score! :beer:


----------



## russ010 (Jun 1, 2009)

I think we can all agree that bassboy is getting in to the modification business... I can easily seeing him flip this one in a few months for a nice profit.

I saw that boat on craigslist too - but I passed on it because I still need to get mine done.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I think we can all agree that bassboy is getting in to the modification business... I can easily seeing him flip this one in a few months for a nice profit.



That was the original plan when I first sent the payment, but this boat is too nice to get rid of. I would probably kick myself later on. This is kinda like my Evinrude 4 horse deluxe (argueably the second best motor ever made). I don't have a use for it, and could turn around and make a healthy profit on it (have -225 in it. Yes that is negative 225), but I would hate myself at a later date.



> I saw that boat on craigslist too - but I passed on it because I still need to get mine done.


I probably already had it by then. He had money paypaled to him within 20 minutes of the ad being up. The ad just didn't get pulled until later.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice find!! A little JBweld on them holes should do the trick!


----------



## ben2go (Jun 1, 2009)

JB Weld has a bad habit of popping out at inconvenient times.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2009)

ben2go said:


> JB Weld has a bad habit of popping out at inconvenient times.


Yep. Plus, I don't like just patching a hole with goop of sorts. I much prefer a neat aluminum patch. Most of the time, I will either fill the hole with a rivet, if it is small, or make a tidy cover plate, like the previous owner did on the transom. In this case, because the hole came from corrosion, not a drill, I need to stop the corrosion from spreading. Thus, filling the hole, or putting a plate over it will not help. So, I need to eliminate the piece that is already too corroded, and make sure to clean all oxidation from the area around. Thus, I will be cutting a piece out of the bottom, and replacing it.


----------



## poolie (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice find BB! How many St. Croix Legend Tournaments do you think you could get for that thing?


----------



## Trill (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, new guy from Minnesota here with a T14XL also. Today I cleaned the boat out after 4 years of sitting and removed all the rotted out wood by the plug and was thinking of putting some decking in but was curious if someone here has done this already. From a short search it seems like an uncommon boat to modify on this site. I don't really like the natural floor of this thing and would not mind if even a low flat floor but would like to have a nice platform for bow/spear/bass fishing also.

If anyone can help me with ideas that would be awesome.
Sorry for posting this here, I can make a new thread if I need to but this is the only T14XL thread I found lol.

I will get some pictures once the sun comes up.

This is what I'm working with here

Alumacraft T14XL - 1984 i think.
25Hp Evinrude - unsure of the year

Thanks


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 2, 2009)

I dont want hear about Alumacraft!!! I have a dealer i pass everyday on the way to work, and they have an awesome looking modified v jon out front. I went on the Alumacraft website, and i should not have!!! I want one bad.

Good find on the boat, im sure it will look great after you work it over!


----------



## ben2go (Jun 2, 2009)

Trill said:


> Hello everyone, new guy from Minnesota here with a T14XL also. Today I cleaned the boat out after 4 years of sitting and removed all the rotted out wood by the plug and was thinking of putting some decking in but was curious if someone here has done this already. From a short search it seems like an uncommon boat to modify on this site. I don't really like the natural floor of this thing and would not mind if even a low flat floor but would like to have a nice platform for bow/spear/bass fishing also.
> 
> If anyone can help me with ideas that would be awesome.
> Sorry for posting this here, I can make a new thread if I need to but this is the only T14XL thread I found lol.
> ...




:WELCOME: 
Start a thread about your project.Sounds like a rags to riches story about a boat.


----------



## ober51 (Jun 3, 2009)

I think you got a good deal, even with the few issues. I have never seen one, and then I see two members here have one, and another one go up on CL today. I think it was going for 1k.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Y'all probably forgot about this one. 

I've still got it. It sat, upside down, in my yard since June. I couldn't stand to get rid of it, but really had no use. Now the Yazoo is for sale, due in part to my needing the money for another big ticket item, and also because I've just not gotten out to the lake much. 

Anyway, I found a deal on a trailer on Craigslist, and figured I'd stick it under this boat, put the boat back together, and get them sold, which, financially, would be my wisest choice. It would be nice to have that money as a liquid asset, but I can't bring myself to sell it, so I'll instead keep it, and instead of save money, put _more_ into it. Oh well, I'd probably get tired of being boatless bank trash once spring and summer comes along. Plus, I'm getting bored not having one to work on. 

The trailer I found is a galvanized deal. It is actually in remarkably good condition. The galvanized frame has absolutely zero rust. Has 13 inch galvanized wheels. The only _real_ problem is the rotted wood on the steps. However, I'll be flipping the axle to lower the trailer a little, replacing the rusty 1 7/8 coupler with 2", replacing some rusty bolts, changing the standard lights to LEDs, cleaning and spraying the leaf springs with spray galvanize, and getting inside the hubs to make sure the bearings are good, likely adding bearing buddies at the same time. I'll also be replacing the stupid style tongue jack with a flip down one. 

The only other issue is the tires, as they are car tires. At some point, I'll put ST tires on them, but for now, they'll be alright. Oh, the tongue is too danged short, but that is merely by my standards. The good news, is that being this is a tilt trailer, the tong is bolted on, so replacing it with a longer piece of galvanized tubing will be a bolt only job, so the galvanization won't be sacrificed by welding. 

Anyway, here are some preliminary pictures of the trailer. The sunlight didn't want to cooperate. The boat is on the trailer now, and I'll get some pics of it fitted, later on.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jan 23, 2010)

Man, that corrosion is right were an inboard jet pickup would be. I vote Seadoo it, but that's just me.

Good find and even sitting on it is just like having cash out in the yard.

Jamie


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 24, 2010)

It is tempting, but I don't think I'm going to do it to this rig. Do keep an eye out though, as I might have one before the end of the year. Do remember I live a mere 2 miles from a put in on the Etowah, which is aside from a canoe, is jet accessible only.


----------

